# Ronald Kearse



## dhunter12 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ronald Kearse is a guard who needs to be heard of coming from a small high school in New York city he is slowly but surely working his way up to becoming more of the most accomplished players that have gone unheard of. Ronald has done more them some traveling once graduating High school In 2010 From stevens prep in NC where Ronald started to prove himself on a national level.Then Heading to Sullivan cc (Loch Sheldrake Ny)where he was a all second region player as a freshman. Then going off to Merrimack college (Division 2)where he put pretty amazing numbers up despite playing with nagging knee and wrist injuries he averaged 28.8 ppg as the season progressed and injuries worsened eventually forced Ronald to miss the last five games of the season plus tournament play. Still waiting on confirmation from a school and i haven't really heard anything but a scout in the New york City area tweeted about Kearse in a local pro am tournament(Rucker Park). And he was more than impressive as the scout had this to stay as he was the games premier scorer. He's virtually unguardable when he decides he wants to get into the paint.he is an absolute stud. He can convert even the most difficult lay-ups. With his speed, he was ahead of most players on the fast break. He has the uncanny ability to score in between the tall 7-foot trees. Does anyone have info on him if so i would appreciate it


----------

